# Pigeon Adoption



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

A lady I know who helps animals, mostly rodents, wants me to adopt her disabled pigeon. According to her, he's a real bully and likes to bother the mouse and rats. He's cage free and likes to sleep by the mouse tank for some reason.

Well, yesterday, he bothered one of the rats and it bit him. He's okay but she's under too much stress taking care of so many animals. I think he can't be homed with another feral because of his bullying ways. She got him from a clinic that treats all kinds of birds and shelters pigeons who need adopting here in NYC.

I have three mice of my own but they are in cages. I don't mind adopting him but I have no experience in keeping a pigeon as a pet. I'm not sure if it was such a good idea not to have him in a large coop of some sort because now he doesn't appreciate boundaries or maybe I'm wrong in my thinking.

If I do this, what am I realistically dealing with here in terms of aviary and behavioral issues? Do you think he's acting out because he misses the freedom he once had? Should he paired with a mate?

Thanks for your help!

P.S. I saw a short video of him pecking at a cardboard toilet paper roll. She said he really likes it. Does that reveal anything to you?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Pigeons differ quite a bit in their personalities, like people, but I do think his behavior would be more normal if he had a mate (introductions may need to take a bit time). Pigeons and doves have a very very strong urge for a mate. Lone birds will "sight pair" with people......or sometimes a person's head whereas hands may be intruders that need to be attacked. In a more normal flock/loft situation they will be interacting with other pigeons, and paired with a pigeon mate, and therefore display more normal behavior.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We keep our birds in large aviaries. They don't seem to mind. One is paired with another female pigeon. The other doesn't want another pigeon in with her and will chase and attack. She is paired I guess to us. Pigeons are all different. So see how it goes. You can let the bird bond with you or get a mate. It takes time, just be patient.


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I haven't met the bird yet but I'm working on trying to convert my old mouse cage (4'x2') into a cage for him. I was also thinking of getting a two shelf bookcase (Ikea or Target) and adding a perch.

I'm going to call the place she adopted the pigeon from to get more info on him.


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay, looks like she had a change of heart. She wrote me this:
"One of my good pigeon friends is coming over to check him out; there's quite a big debate about how he would do with other birds. I have a couple of rehabber friends with a lot of pigeon experience, so we will figure out if he would do best in a sanctuary with other birds, (one that will accept a bird with PMV), or if he is better off here. He's a jerk, but he's my jerk, so I will work hard on finding what's best for him."

That's good news! Anyway, thanks for your help guys.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad that either way, she will make sure the pigeon gets a good home!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How can you tell if he is a bully if he isn't with other pigeons?


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

This is what she claims which is why one of her rats bit him. He's always picking on the mouse but then wants to sleep next to his cage for two weeks straight. I think he needs a friend. I hope they can find him a mate.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He isn't even living in a normal situation, why would he act normally? Rats kill pigeons in the wild, and both mice and rats can make him sick. He should be in his own cage except when let out for exercise a couple of hours a day, or at least when you are there to supervise. He would probably be fine with other birds.
Does he still show symptoms of PMV? Can he fly?


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

I agree. I told her he needs a place of his own. She's a bit of an odd ball.

Yes, he still has PMV and can fly just a bit from one part of the room to the other. He's pretty much disabled.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Is he actually still sick with the virus, or does he just have the left over problems that PMV can cause? When did he come down with it?


----------



## columbaNY (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't know any of those details right now. Since she's in touch with people who rescue pigeons and rehabilitate them, they are going to give her advice on whether he should stay with her or go to a sanctuary. I hope the latter.


----------

